# Star Wars:Clone Wars Theatrical Release and TV Series



## KazeYama (Feb 12, 2008)

Finally Star Wars back on the big screen! I can't fucking wait I nearly pissed myself hearing the news finally confirming this. 



[YOUTUBE]0EQGwRvMgQc[/YOUTUBE]

Trailer for it

And a new video talking about it that came out. 


The new character Ahsoka looks badass since I loved Shaak Ti in the films. This will make my year with all the badass new star wars action.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 12, 2008)

aww come on.....i was just fine with everything including the shortlived tv show on cartoon network......and now _another movie_??


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 12, 2008)

Kool with @ capital K  :]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 12, 2008)

I knew there was going to be another Clone Wars but I didn't know it's going to be in theatres.  Though I'm disappointed that cartoon Grievous' voice isn't used.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 12, 2008)

Graphics look like some bad cg cutscene from a early ps2 game.

No more Star Wars, please.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, the CGI didnt really look that good..But wth, its Star Wars..Ill end up seeing it no matter what..


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2008)

Please just let the series die.... T_T


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 12, 2008)

Spoiler Alert: Everyone in that video but Anakin, Yoda and Obi Wan die.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2008)

the imdb article title got my hopes up, when they said new star wars movie i was hoping for Shadows of the Empire (Viggo M as dash rendar), this is kinda disappointing but i will see it, its star wars afterall


----------



## Tomorrow King (Feb 12, 2008)

CGI, 'eh? 'CUZ WE ALL KNOW HOW WELL THT WORKED WITH TMNT RIGHT? 

Stars Wars needs to GB2//Realactors.


----------



## SGLP (Feb 12, 2008)

I wish this was the live action series' instead, but I'll take what I can get. I don't understand this obsession with the Clone Wars... I'd rather have the gap between Episode III and IV or post-VI.


----------



## Jackal (Feb 12, 2008)

they need to make a film/series for the republic comando game.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 12, 2008)

Lucas should just let this era in Star Wars end. People are sick and tired of it!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 13, 2008)

Personally, I enjoyed the Clone Wars series more than Episodes 1, 2, and 3.  I, for one, am extremely excited to see this.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 13, 2008)

Would have been awesome if this w as the Thrawn saga


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like epic phail.


----------



## saint_Reginold (Feb 13, 2008)

Why do people want the series to die? Other than the dialouge being pretty terrible and knowing what was gonna happen at the end, I thought the movies were pretty good. Well except for clone wars, i thought that one was garbage. But the first and third movies were entertaining. 

I can't say I'm excited for the new movie, but that doesn't mean I want star wars to end. Well the 'comedic' bits are terrible. Other than that I can only hope there will be another movie.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 14, 2008)

ok, the money should have gone to launching the first episode of the Thrawn saga, with Lucas just putting his name on creative rights. Handed the script to someone else, like, oh i dont know, Timothy Zahn? and got a different director for each episode.

That is how to continue the franchise, but for the love of god NEVER introduce to the Yuuzhan Vong >_<


----------



## JJ (Feb 14, 2008)

I think it might have worked better as the tv series animation myself. 

Yeah George, make the Thrawn series already and just let Tim Zahn do his thing.  Zahn's novels inspired my moniker.


----------



## The Question (Feb 14, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> ok, the money should have gone to launching the first episode of the Thrawn saga, with Lucas just putting his name on creative rights. Handed the script to someone else, like, oh i dont know, Timothy Zahn? and got a different director for each episode.
> 
> That is how to continue the franchise, but for the love of god NEVER introduce to the Yuuzhan Vong >_<



I agree whole heartedly.  The new books are terrible, I stopped reading them.  I hate the New Jedi Order books (and related ones) with a passion.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 14, 2008)

Ugh all CG  

I think they should of left it off or remade the original movies that came out in the 70s or w.e.


----------



## The Question (Feb 14, 2008)

If they had to animate it, I would have preferred that they used regular animation (not anime knockoffs, but quality animation.)  CGI is the in thing right now though and it can look cool if they do it right.

We'll have to wait for the actual movie.  Sometimes movie trailers don't do the movie justice, so it might be better than it looks.  I'm going to see it regardless if it's still in theaters when I get back from Japan.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 14, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Lucas should just let this era in Star Wars end. People are sick and tired of it!



no shit.

they either need to go back to the KotoR era...soo much potential there, or focus on the years after the empire...though EU has already stunk up most of that timeline as well with their shit story telling and ridiculous power scalings.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 16, 2008)

_This is gonna' rule._


----------



## Vangelis (Feb 26, 2008)

I think there is enough star wars movies.


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll definately check this out, but I would much prefer a movie exlporing the KOTOR era a bit. I think the whole vader and post vader era has been overdone.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 27, 2008)

Well there's a reason the Thrawn saga wouldn't work, they would have to recast Luke, Han etc and I don't think Lucas wants that.


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 8, 2008)

Why isn't there more hype about this? Am I the only true SW fan on these forums? Anyways the CW movie is less than 1 week away and I can't wait. I'm definitely hyped to see it and the animation style is new and more interesting than everything else on the market. I really hope it inspires other companies to stop producing poor quality CG films and just trying to cash in on the child demographic and really examine how animation and even CG can be used as tools to present a movie instead of as the movie itself.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey, I am a true SW fan.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 8, 2008)

The Gendy Tartakovsky Star Wars Clone Wars > this CGI piece of tripe.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 8, 2008)

This movie better be good and not too kiddy.


----------



## Koi (Aug 8, 2008)

This movie looks fun, and the animation is beautiful.  I'm satisfied just because of that.  I'm kinda excited to see it.


----------



## eD (Aug 8, 2008)

idk, but this whole new star war thing isn't attractive at all for me


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 9, 2008)

_I'll watch this regardless of the whole CGI deal. It looks awesome. I saw a clip of the battle of Cristophsis on the official site and i was amazed._


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 9, 2008)

I really think this movie is a bad idea. Why he would release this to the masses, instead of DVD is beyond me.
I wouldn't mind an animated series, but this movie is just...too much.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 9, 2008)

I never completely watched the cartoon but I'll still watch it if just to see the animation.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 9, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I really think this movie is a bad idea. Why he would release this to the masses, instead of DVD is beyond me.
> I wouldn't mind an animated series, but this movie is just...too much.



the movie is basically the first few episodes of the new series. lucas just wants to get the word out for the series so he can make more money


----------



## Koi (Aug 10, 2008)

fireball said:


> the movie is basically the first few episodes of the new series. lucas just wants to get the word out for the series so he can make more money



He can make all the money he wants, but he'll still never have a chin.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 10, 2008)

Does anyone notice that Anakin looks alot like Luke Skywalker. I guess it was to show there resemblance


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2008)

what is the purpose of the movie, the story of anakin was already told, what untold story needs a 4th movie (according to promos)


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 10, 2008)

_There's alot of time between the Clone wars live action movie and RotS. I think it's actually more then 6 yrs. or so. That's alot to cover, so they're expanding on it._


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 10, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> what is the purpose of the movie, the story of anakin was already told, what untold story needs a 4th movie (according to promos)


How he got the scar I imagine. In the Clone Wars series he came back from a mission with a scar and looked sad but thats all we saw. I'm quite sure it is this because accourding to Wookiepedia he got it in a rematch with Asajj Ventress who is in almost every trailer.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 10, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> He can make all the money he wants, but he'll still never have a chin.



Money could buy him a chin


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2008)

Movie looks retarded, I hate the art style.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 11, 2008)

his scar was explained in a video game or in that samura jack style cartoon wasn't it?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 11, 2008)

KazeYama said:


> Why isn't there more hype about this? Am I the only true SW fan on these forums?



Just because I don't lap up the shit that George Lucas has been producing for the past decade means I'm not a true fan?

As for the Clone Wars movie, do you think they'll hand out the video game controllers when they give you your ticket stub back, or will they hand it out when everyone is sitting down?


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks like shit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> Looks like shit.



as in, this one's going straight into the toilet


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't understand where this fits in the timeline if the cartoon was canon.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 11, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> his scar was explained in a video game or in that samura jack style cartoon wasn't it?


Not really, as I said it only showed him coming back from somewhere with a scar and a sad look on his face. It was only part of a montage that was shown after Anakin became a Jedi Knight.


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 12, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Not really, as I said it only showed him coming back from somewhere with a scar and a sad look on his face. It was only part of a montage that was shown after Anakin became a Jedi Knight.



It was explained in a comic book that he got the scar during one of the million fights between him and Asaaj. 

I still don't get why people think George Lucas is just cashing in. He is spending his own money to make the show so he isn't making any profits. Plus he is already a billionaire so I don't think he cares about money anymore. 

I guess the visuals are either hit or miss but I like the way it looks sort of like the 3-D version of the Clone Wars animated miniseries. Plus the director worked on Avatar so it has to be better than 99% of the other animated movies/shows out there.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 12, 2008)

KazeYama said:


> It was explained in a comic book that he got the scar during one of the million fights between him and Asaaj.


I know, I'm saying I imagine this is an adaptation of that story.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 13, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> How he got the scar I imagine. In the Clone Wars series he came back from a mission with a scar and looked sad but thats all we saw. I'm quite sure it is this because accourding to Wookiepedia he got it in a rematch with Asajj Ventress who is in almost every trailer.



Its retarded idea to make a movie to find out how something as trivial as a scar was created

and second...



~L~ said:


> Looks like shit.



what he said


----------



## Oda Oda no Mi (Aug 15, 2008)

*Star Wars-Clone Wars: The Movie*

Just got back from seeing this at the theater. It was a pretty fun movie a whole lot of action in it. The lightsaber duels were visually pleasing but felt obligatory and tacked on. Only thing that made me fume was Mace Windu and General Grievous receiving 30 second cameos and disappearing for the rest of the movie. You do not put Mace "Motherf*ckin'" Windu and Metal Death Chicken in the movie and then not use them. That's the ultimate lightsaber tease.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2008)

....What I thought of it.....? 

It's a fucking piece of shit 

I can't even begin to list what fucking sucked about it


----------



## Zeroo (Aug 15, 2008)

man..they just can't let go of star wars can they..? just leave the franchise alone already...why can't hollywood just move on to something else...they just have to come up with spinoffs or sequels/reboots and kill a perfectly good franchise...


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 15, 2008)

I still like Star Wars, despite the fact the recent ones are not as good. I haven't seen the clone wars though, the cartoony graphics puts me off. They should do like a side story or something.


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 15, 2008)

I obviously enjoyed it. In one or two moments the animation quality looked bad but maybe it was just me. However everything else was great especially the battle scenes of which there were alot. After watching it I can see why so many people dislike it or will find fault with it but it didn't stop me from enjoying it. 

It was kiddie and had corny jokes and lame dialogue but that has been in star wars since the beginning. If you go into the movie and can get into kid mode you will really enjoy it. It isn't winning any oscars but it is fun and enjoyable and that is what matters most when watching a movie. I'm going to go see it again for sure and maybe 2 or 3 more times after that.


----------



## Kamina (Aug 15, 2008)

It looks quite good from the trailers, I'll download it sometime..


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 15, 2008)

I need to know. Does General Grievous have a larger role than Return of the Sith? He was an amazing character in the (2D) Clone Wars series, the scenes with him chasing after Palpatine made me a fan of both Grievous and Shaak Ti.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> man..they just can't let go of star wars can they..? just leave the franchise alone already...why can't hollywood just move on to something else...they just have to come up with spinoffs or sequels/reboots and kill a perfectly good franchise...



I know... 

I am so glad I didn't see this movie because I'd probaly throw something at the screen. 

This looks more gay than any other cartoon adaptation of a series ever.

Also this is to promote the Cartoon network series? 

Nice job you fucking morons now I'm really NOT going tune to you guys again.  

Killed my favorite fucking network and destroyed a perfect franchise you dumb fucks


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2008)

It actually wasn't shit, but don't set your expectations too high


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2008)

Haven't seen it.  Have no interest in seeing it.

Asoka seems like one of the more interesting characters they have ever created though.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Haven't seen it.  Have no interest in seeing it.
> 
> Asoka seems like one of the more interesting characters they have ever created though.



She should,ve had a spin-off movie instead of being a cannon character



			
				Mider T said:
			
		

> It actually wasn't shit, but don't set your expectations too high



They never were but it went way way too down for me 

Also this is supposed to serve as an advertisement for the CN series it failed.

The only way it's going to succeed is with retarded Grade school kids 

Other Star Wars fans probaly spit at this piece of shit


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2008)

Asoka is much better than Padme.  Padme was such a lousy character.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 15, 2008)

It was a fun movie, it was alot better than Attack of the Clones.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Asoka is much better than Padme.  Padme was such a lousy character.



Aye, she should have been Anakin's hoe rather than Padme who is godawful and motherfuckin ugly bitch with manly elbows and shoulders and the face of a 14 year old girl about to get acne. 



> It was a fun movie, it was alot better than Attack of the Clones.



I hope you're joking 

This movie doesn't even come close to Attack of the clones 

It doesn't even come to Genndy Tarrakosky's  2003 Clone wars that was on Cartoon Network 

This movie fails


----------



## Oda Oda no Mi (Aug 15, 2008)

I just remembered something from the movie that just amused and horrified at the same time. Not only were there Hutts in the movie, but Jabba's uncle, Zero the FABULOUS made a brief and somewhat memorable appearance (the first time I've ever seen a Hutt try to run away).


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2008)

If Asoka and Anakin have implied sex or on screen sex...then I will go see it.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2008)

God I hate the art direction


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 15, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I hope you're joking
> 
> This movie doesn't even come close to Attack of the clones
> 
> ...



Wtf you liked attack of the clones? Thats a first.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 15, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> man..they just can't let go of star wars can they..? just leave the franchise alone already...why can't hollywood just move on to something else...they just have to come up with spinoffs or sequels/reboots and kill a perfectly good franchise...


No, Lucas can't let go of Star Wars. Well, this era in Star Wars at least, that has really gotten seriously boring.


They should adapt the KotoR game in to animation, 2D animation preferably. Like a tv series cartoon. I think that would be really awesome.


----------



## Koi (Aug 15, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Asoka is much better than Padme.  Padme was such a lousy character.



Truth.  Padme was also a total cougar.


Anyway, I thought this movie was a lot of fun.  If you can go into it accepting it as a kids' flick you'll be fine.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2008)

Koi said:


> Truth.  Padme was also a total cougar.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I thought this movie was a lot of fun.  If you can go into it accepting it as a kids' flick you'll be fine.



Meaning I,ll have to remove my brain and unfortunately I can't do that. I like my brain.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 15, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Meaning I,ll have to remove my brain and unfortunately I can't do that. I like my brain.



You dont need to remove your brain you just have to sit back relax and let the fun begin


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2008)

I like this trilogy more than the original, has more action, better graphics etc.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeeeah... no. It's alright, I guess. Definitely better than Episodes I or II, but just kind of.... awkward, like they didn't really know what they wanted to do beyond milk the franchise. I mean, of course I knew that's what they were doing, but I don't think they went into this one with a plan.

Anyway; there's way too much comic relief, too little action, and since it's stuck in the middle of a series with an ending already made, there's basically no conflict resolution. And obviously, I don't need to mention that the plot makes about as much sense as a DBZ movie (as in; the entire movie occurs in the three seconds where Goku and Vegeta were dead at the same time). The thing that bothered me the most was the presence of what I like to call Drama Induced Stupidity in almost every character. I mean, what the hell was Dooku "muahahaha"ing for? Dude; Anakin just stole your ride, stranded you in the desert, and left to almost certainly foil the plan you just finished explaining to him. Shouldn't you have been trying to keep him fighting as long as possible?

Giving Anakin a Padawan could have been interesting, but she ended up being incredibly cliched, and her relationship with Anakin had about as much feeling in it as Anakin's relationship with Padme, which is to say; they really really wanted us to believe that Anakin and... Koso? Soko?... Whatever. They really wanted us to believe the master/student relationship, but all the lines were forced, and delivered with very little feeling.

One thing that simultaneously satisfied and disappointed me, was Obi Wan's presence in the movie; especially his fight with Asajj. I was excited that they were finally giving him some conflict, and a decent chance to shine. Unfortunately, since all the characters have to live for the already-established canon, the fight was short and indecisive. I really wish they'd had him do more than edge out an advantage on the chick. This is someone Anakin beat when he was still developing; surely the guy who beat Anakin in Episode III should be her superior. Still, his attitude did show that he wasn't having too much trouble with her, so I guess I have that.

THE ANIMATION QUALITY! Come on, guys, shouldn't you have like, a fifty billion dollar budget by now? Is that not enough to animate hair? Maybe it was a stylistic thing, but I think it was just a lazy thing.

All in all, this is pretty much what everyone thought it would be; something Lucas crapped out to make a few more bucks on the franchise. It's not terrible, but not too good either. The comic relief is what bothered me the most. How are we supposed to take the droid army as anything resembling a threat if every single one of them is portrayed so stupid as to make Cobra Commander look brilliant by comparison? Here's an actual scene from the movie:

Anakin and soldiers are running toward the droids' mountain fortress. The droids are watching them the whole way there. We actually see this scene from their perspective. This is important. Anakin and company run under a rocky outcropping. One of the droids turns to his boss droid and says this:

(keep in mind that the droids did not take their eyes off Anakin's group once)

"Where'd they go?"

Are you KIDDING me? This wouldn't be so bad if it was just one scene, but any time you see a droid on screen, you can bet they will do something equally, if not more stupid, right up to the point of committing suicide.

Unfortunately, this is not limited to the droids...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 16, 2008)

_Almost no Grievous!!!! That sucks so bad, i'll still see it though._


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 16, 2008)

This movie was great  I've already seen it twice and the second time was better than the first. The comedy in Star Wars was always corny but that is what makes it funny. The irony of the fact that highly technical droids are so dumb is what makes it so funny. I crack up when they go roger roger but the fact they actually get one liners made it a highlight of the film. 

Plus the entire thing was action so if you don't think there was enough action you were sleeping. The budget for this thing was very low since it is a TV show, Lucas said each episode was around 2 million dollars so this entire film was 10 million at most. For that little money I thought the animation was great. I don't know why people expected Star Wars episode 7 or the second coming of jesus from this film and then are all disappointed. Maybe the movie isn't worth the money to most people since it was never a planned feature to begin with but the TV show is going to be awesome if it looks like what I saw in the theaters.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2008)

KazeYama said:


> Plus the entire thing was action so if you don't think there was enough action you were sleeping. The budget for this thing was very low since it is a TV show, Lucas said each episode was around 2 million dollars so this entire film was 10 million at most.



Didn't you say that Lucas funded this project himself, so he wouldn't make any money off of it? If the film did only cost ten mill(which I doubt), the film would only need twenty mill to break even...which is nothing.

But I have no interest in seeing this film, and if I have it my way, I never will.

*I'm done with Star Wars.*


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Aug 16, 2008)

Well after seeing some of the commercials and reviews my expectations were a bit low, but hey it's Star Wars so I'm going to go see it.  I have to say I was most impressed.  Yes some of the banter, plot and such we have all seen before and was corny, but on the other hand there were some excellent action, fight scenes.  The shorter length of the the film works well.  I think the 2 hrs plus of the other prequals in a way slowed things down too much.  In this one things do not drag at all.  Seems as though some people have rated this movie without actually seeing it!


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 16, 2008)

People always expect to much out of Star Wars, its always been corny, goofy, and for kids. Yet it seems to surprise people with each new installment.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 16, 2008)

I fell asleep. I can't remember the last movie that did that.

Animation/Art was fine, but droid comedy and a sassy padawan really just ruined it.

I don't even want to think about continuity.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 16, 2008)

What a Flop


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Aug 16, 2008)

Seemed that the Cartoon Network Micro-Series of the Clone Wars was more than satisfactory. Running at 5 minutes an episode with Samurai Jack style story-telling (Tartakovsky directed it) it was interesting and quite a brilliant spectacle.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

KazeYama said:


> This movie was great  I've already seen it twice and the second time was better than the first. The comedy in Star Wars was always corny but that is what makes it funny. The irony of the fact that highly technical droids are so dumb is what makes it so funny. I crack up when they go roger roger but the fact they actually get one liners made it a highlight of the film.
> 
> Plus the entire thing was action so if you don't think there was enough action you were sleeping. The budget for this thing was very low since it is a TV show, Lucas said each episode was around 2 million dollars so this entire film was 10 million at most. For that little money I thought the animation was great. I don't know why people expected Star Wars episode 7 or the second coming of jesus from this film and then are all disappointed. Maybe the movie isn't worth the money to most people since it was never a planned feature to begin with but the TV show is going to be awesome if it looks like what I saw in the theaters.



Wow look at you

And here I thought people couldn't get any stupider

Awww it's kiddie so we are supposed to accept it for what it is? 

A stupid piece of shit

It tries to use the kiddie atmosphere to a series that never needed to cross that line

A clone wars was never necessary as it's already obvious that it fails in comparison to the 2003 TV series. Quit kidding yourself in thinking that it's able to outdo it because it's not. It's dumb down every great character there is. The new jedi Anakin's apprentice is an utter failure and something that should have been included in episode II. Very necessary. Slap your self  and slap your self ten times. Everyone who thinks that this movie did a good job then you must enjoy pieces of shit and by that I take it you must enjoy Teletubbies and think that mixing in Jimmy Neutron CGI  and bringing in the WALL-E style they show that they don't care they're just interested in taking money from poor dilluted and moronic people like you. Instead of naming the movie Star Wars they should have called it Kids Wars.  A much more suitable name for this. Shit, I don't even think the infamous Parody movie should have changed it's name to it's buddy failure movie  "Disaster movie" which would be much more fitting.

The movie pedophilia in a harmful yet money laundering way in which he tries to take money from people like Superraizen and my favorite new idiot on the forums Kazeyama.  Instead of trying to include the famous dialogue and bring back the same atmosphere it's Shitty advertising in it's worst form in an attempt to bring more little kids to Shittoon Network because it doesn't have enough  stupid children watching. It actually believes that it's doing some justice to the series. I never expected much nor did I of the other Star Wars movies as they were all moderate and presented the moderate feeling this one however gives the worst feeling and that is called Kid and fuck our favorite series right up the ass. It's a result of Kids era that is going on through all the other channels and fucking our favorite shows/movies and bringing them to kids level in an attempt to protect them from all the dangers of the world and make them like this mind numbing schmuck 

and low-IQ attracting shit flick. It's about as pittiful as DOOM movie was and presents the same feeling as 4kids does. To believe that you like this movie I must take you for someone who has a speech impediment, is fat , lazy cross dressing  retarded 4kids WB Flap Jack  watching loser .  





> People always expect to much out of Star Wars, its always been corny, goofy, and for kids. Yet it seems to surprise people with each new installment.





I'm sorry were you trying to prove something cuz your not. Rather, you are embarassing yourself. 


But hey  who am I to criticize It's not my fault that KazeYama and Superraizen have been brainwashed by today's poor lack of creativity and good cartoon movies and TV shows. No the blame lies squarely in you for having poor taste. 


You poor simple simple misguided poorly raised easily idiot influenced children

May god have mercy on your poor souls


----------



## Aeon (Aug 16, 2008)

Ever since I saw the first preview for the movie, I went wtf and cringed at hearing that female character's voice. I decided right away that I would not want to watch the movie.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 16, 2008)

And I swear to god, the next time I see someone reverse their grip on a lightsaber, I'm going to.... *plays Soul Calibur IV*

ARGH! NO! WRONG! BAD!

Come on! Why in Christ's name would you do that? It's even worse than the DBL. Not only are you liable to cut yourself in half, but you basically take all the defensive properties of your lightsaber, shit on them, and say "yeah, but it looks cooler this way."

No! You look stupid, dumbass!

God....


----------



## Seany (Aug 16, 2008)

Instead of this, they should have just based an entire movie on General Grievous, the only good prequel character.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm tired of adult franchises being geared towards children.  Star Wars has been around since the 70's.  The true fucking fans are adults, not children.  Lucas, you senile old fool...what's hard to understand about that?

I'm still pissed that the Transformers movie was geared towards children.  The fans are older like me.  We don't like seeing these massive destructive weapons crouching behind trees so that this irritating kid's parents won't get mad.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 16, 2008)

I havent seen this one, but holy shit it look bad!  They destory Star wars!


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 16, 2008)

I used to be a big Star Wars fan.
Not going to watch this though... Lucas needs to stop milking the franchise, he's destroying it.
And the trailers looked bad, like a videogame with bad graphics and animation.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 16, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Instead of this, *they should have just based an entire movie on General Grievous*, the only good prequel character.


I completly agree. The only reason I plan on seeing this new movie is to see more of Grievous, even if it is another case of .


----------



## Koi (Aug 16, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I'm tired of adult franchises being geared towards children.  Star Wars has been around since the 70's.  The true fucking fans are adults, not children.  Lucas, you senile old fool...what's hard to understand about that?
> 
> I'm still pissed that the Transformers movie was geared towards children.  The fans are older like me.  We don't like seeing these massive destructive weapons crouching behind trees so that this irritating kid's parents won't get mad.



Star Wars has _never_ been totally for adults, though.  Lucas has always called it a 'family film.'

I'll actually defend Lucas here though, if only mildly.  Because a regearing of the series in a way such as this only tends to make the fanbase a little wider, and get younger kids into it, who otherwise wouldn't really know all that much about Star Wars.  By making it an exclusively kids' flick, it broadens the spectrum and helps get younger people into the series who might not be there otherwise.

My brother's 11 today.  Clone Wars definitely worked for him and now he wants to see all the other movies. (That, and playing Lego Star Wars a month ago.  That game is awesome.)


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I'm tired of adult franchises being geared towards children.  Star Wars has been around since the 70's.  The true fucking fans are adults, not children.  Lucas, you senile old fool...what's hard to understand about that?
> 
> I'm still pissed that the Transformers movie was geared towards children.  The fans are older like me.  We don't like seeing these massive destructive weapons crouching behind trees so that this irritating kid's parents won't get mad.



Lol star wars has never been geared towards adults. It's for everyone. And transformers is a kids cartoon for toys. LOL adults transformers


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lol star wars has never been geared towards adults. It's for everyone. And transformers is a kids cartoon for toys. LOL adults transformers


lol, I knew my post would be found amusing.  I was only partially serious.

As far as Star Wars being geared towards adults...my opinion is that it used to be less geared towards children than it is today.  Return of the Jedi is when everything was ruined.  That's when Lucas really dumbed down the series and geared it _more_ to children.  Seriously, what was he thinking when he created the ewoks?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2008)

Rukia said:


> lol, I knew my post would be found amusing.  I was only partially serious.
> 
> As far as Star Wars being geared towards adults...my opinion is that it used to be less geared towards children than it is today.  Return of the Jedi is when everything was ruined.  That's when Lucas really dumbed down the series and geared it _more_ to children.  Seriously, what was he thinking when he created the ewoks?



Well empire strikes back was a bit darker then most. But in the end it still was light hearted except for a few parts *Daddy? * 

But all in all they are family films. But there still enjoyable. Except episode 1, i didn't like that one. basically cause it was very boring.  

Still I'll watch this once it heads onto dvd since I don't wanna waste money on the movies anymore and i didn't really like tropic thunder and feel bad about wasting money on it


----------



## Koi (Aug 16, 2008)

Rukia said:


> lol, I knew my post would be found amusing.  I was only partially serious.
> 
> As far as Star Wars being geared towards adults...my opinion is that it used to be less geared towards children than it is today.  Return of the Jedi is when everything was ruined.  That's when Lucas really dumbed down the series and geared it _more_ to children.  Seriously, what was he thinking when he created the ewoks?



Ewoks are one of my favorite species. 

They're primative little dudes who kick _ass._  They're really just like.. short Wookies.  Only not as advanced.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Wow look at you
> 
> And here I thought people couldn't get any stupider
> 
> ...



OMG Guy its a dam movie calm down, geez just because some people liked it doesn't mean you have to get your panties in a twist. You also can't argue the fact Star Wars has never been corny, all the originals and prequels were all pretty corny the only semi serious ones were Empire and Revenge of the Sith. Also I have not been brainwashed get over yourself.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2008)

It's blaze. Everything gotta be really dark and "Adult" or it sucks


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 16, 2008)

How much screen time does Aayala Secura get?


----------



## Oda Oda no Mi (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't know how "kiddie" Star Wars is, seeing as how in every movie except this new one, someone gets a gruesome maiming/death via lightsaber.

Aayala Secura gets 0.0 seconds of screentime. Go George.

I hope the day never comes that George decides that Knights of the Old Republic needs an animated movie with his "input."


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2008)

Oda Oda no Mi said:


> I don't know how "kiddie" Star Wars is, seeing as how in every movie except this new one, someone gets a gruesome maiming/death via lightsaber.
> 
> Aayala Secura gets 0.0 seconds of screentime. Go George.
> 
> I hope the day never comes that George decides that Knights of the Old Republic needs an animated movie with his "input."



Lol gruesome death? i seen darker deaths in naruto


----------



## Seany (Aug 16, 2008)

The only gruesome scene in all the movies was Anakin burning alive. All the deaths were just quick and bloodless.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 16, 2008)

The CN shorts were actually very good, this movie is in a galaxy far far away, a very gay galaxy.


----------



## Seany (Aug 16, 2008)

^


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 16, 2008)

Seconded 



> Aayala Secura gets 0.0 seconds of screentime. Go George.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2008)

I hear it sucks. I MIGHT see it, but I'm not making any promises.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Riiiiight
> 
> So then tell me poor dumb stupid bitch why is it that at most of the movies the fans were teens as well as adults?
> 
> ...


Bout the only graphic thing. Everything else is fine, shit i knew about sex before 7. And they show them in bed, not fucking. Most parents wake up in bed together, kids get the idea. 

Wonder why Star wars are all rated "PG" except episode 3? Because there aimed at family. Third was of course gonna be darker. It has to show anakin going dark. 

Most action cartoon have more brutal fights then star wars. But it doesn't change star wars from being a fun watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2008)

Remember that when the first Star Wars movies were made.....PG-13 did not exist. "Jaws" was PG until "Jaws: The Revenge"(ironically, the least violent of the films), which was PG-13. Is "Jaws" a family movie, with severed limbs and all?

I do think the first two prequels are more aimed for kids, and I do think most of those films were meant to be family oriented films......so  was Indiana Jones.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 16, 2008)

Well I took my lil bro of 11 and his friend to see this. They liked it, mainly the retarded droid one liners. 

Still doesn't change my opinion on it. Reminds me of those Jedi academy books


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Bout the only graphic thing. Everything else is fine, shit i knew about sex before 7. And they show them in bed, not fucking. Most parents wake up in bed together, kids get the idea.



Tell that to this generations kids that have a V-chip installed in their brain to make them avoid seeing anything that the parents may perceive as inappropiate for it may fuck them. Regardless of whether they show them in bed or not it's still inappropiate since kids aren't able take the image and it's only for grown ups. 

Also that isn't the most violent thing

Seeing one of the jedi's get stabbed through the chest by Palpatine is also graphic. As is beating an old man and also storm troopers shooting a jedi to death. 



> Wonder why Star wars are all rated "PG" except episode 3? Because there aimed at family. Third was of course gonna be darker. It has to show anakin going dark.



All the Star Wars movies were aimed at everyone NOT just family

Die hard Star Wars fans too my friend. It's only til people started being dicks about  movies. Also there is nothing family-like about watching people kill each other with lightsabers and fighting. The only family shit part of Episode one was Jar Jar Binks everything else w still violent. Star Wars Episode II was no family flick either Anakin the sandmen is nothing appropiate especially if he killed everyone there (including the children).  

People are dilluting themselves by saying Star Wars is only for children.



> Most action cartoon have more brutal fights then star wars. But it doesn't change star wars from being a fun watch.



Regardless it's still violent

As was seeing Qui-Gon get stabbed by Darth Maul. 

Shit, Episode I should have been rated PG-13 too

We see Darth Maul get sliced just like Anakin did in Episode III


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Remember that when the first Star Wars movies were made.....PG-13 did not exist. "Jaws" was PG until "Jaws: The Revenge"(ironically, the least violent of the films), which was PG-13. Is "Jaws" a family movie, with severed limbs and all?
> 
> I do think the first two prequels are more aimed for kids, and I do think most of those films were meant to be family oriented films......so  was Indiana Jones.



Kinda meant episode 1-2 following the same feel of 4-6. That's all. But yeah. 

@Jotun - Books based on the games really?



Blaze of Glory said:


> Tell that to this generations kids that have a V-chip installed in their brain to make them avoid seeing anything that the parents may perceive as inappropiate for it may fuck them. Regardless of whether they show them in bed or not it's still inappropiate since kids aren't able take the image and it's only for grown ups.
> 
> Also that isn't the most violent thing
> 
> ...



This generation of kids where i live are even worse 

Sorry if you didn't know what i meant about family film. What i mean is it can be watched by anyone in a family. Kid - teen - Adult. Not that it was directly meant for kids. I enjoyed star wars when i was 10, and then watching episode 3 at whenever it came out, 16-17? I still enjoyed it though. 

I don't find it violent, then again i was watching guyver, robocop, aliens, friday the thirteen, and so on at age 4-5 so yeah, star wars is far from violent


----------



## Trias (Aug 16, 2008)

No Aayla Secura? Shit. Really. Damn.

 But I'm still gonna see it and I'll probably like it too.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Kinda meant episode 1-2 following the same feel of 4-6. That's all. But yeah.
> 
> @Jotun - Books based on the games really?
> 
> ...



Exacto bro

This generation of children are far more stupider than we ever were

And this generations parents mom dads are a bunch of overprotective pain in the asses


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2008)

The funny thing is most Star Wars fans grew up on the movies AS KIDS. 

It's why everyone hates the prequels so, even though they aren't that worse. We're used to the campiness of the old trilogy..........


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Riiiiight
> 
> So then tell me poor dumb stupid bitch why is it that at most of the movies the fans were teens as well as adults?
> 
> ...



Don't get upset cause you don't like the direction SW is going. Saying there is nothing kiddie about SW is wrong because jokes like " I'd sooner kiss a wookiee" and calling someone "a scruffy looking nerfherder" are the same type of humor that is in the new cartoon. Only ROTS was a mature movie and it was rated PG-13 because of it. I never get why people complain or flame people for liking something they don't. No one is making you watch it and George Lucas is a billionaire I don't think he is doing it for the money.

 This new film is about getting a new generation of kids into star wars and I think it will work very well. When I saw it in theaters there were lots of kids and they all seemed to enjoy it so it was successful. If you actually watched the movie the dialogue and jokes were actual more close to the original trilogy than the prequels. Just because it doesn't involve someone losing a hand or fifty mentions of the darkside and Anakin being cool instead of emo or whiny I don't get why it can't be good. 

George Lucas said himself that the new film and series is outside the mythos of the other films. The story of Anakin is complete this is just a way to show new characters and highlight some of the side characters while still giving the SW flavor. If you don't like the movie then fine I'll go see it again for you.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 16, 2008)

Garbage movie.


----------



## Matariki (Aug 16, 2008)

^ I second this.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

I third this


----------



## JJ (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't plan to see this until DVD. I don't talk Star Wars a lot here because I spend my time on another SW forum. The ones that are oldies like me over there (that originally saw the first couple of movies when they came out in the late 70s/80s) are mostly not thrilled with the movie. 

The novelizations have been so much better these days.

And don't be spammish


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 16, 2008)

KazeYama said:


> Don't get upset cause you don't like the direction SW is going. Saying there is nothing kiddie about SW is wrong because jokes like " I'd sooner kiss a wookiee" and calling someone "a scruffy looking nerfherder" are the same type of humor that is in the new cartoon. Only ROTS was a mature movie and it was rated PG-13 because of it. I never get why people complain or flame people for liking something they don't. No one is making you watch it and George Lucas is a billionaire I don't think he is doing it for the money.
> 
> This new film is about getting a new generation of kids into star wars and I think it will work very well. When I saw it in theaters there were lots of kids and they all seemed to enjoy it so it was successful. If you actually watched the movie the dialogue and jokes were actual more close to the original trilogy than the prequels. Just because it doesn't involve someone losing a hand or fifty mentions of the darkside and Anakin being cool instead of emo or whiny I don't get why it can't be good.
> 
> George Lucas said himself that the new film and series is outside the mythos of the other films. The story of Anakin is complete this is just a way to show new characters and highlight some of the side characters while still giving the SW flavor. If you don't like the movie then fine I'll go see it again for you.



Forget it man he is a straight up Star Wars tard there's no convincing.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

The only one who can be a Star Wars tard is the one who believes in ignorance of the cold harsh truth 

A.K.A. The one trying to slam the truth teller

In other words you


----------



## Koi (Aug 16, 2008)

Trias said:


> No Aayla Secura? Shit. Really. Damn.
> 
> But I'm still gonna see it and I'll probably like it too.



We're bound to see her in the series, though.   Her and Shaak Ti, I'm pretty sure.  (Shaak Ti is supposed to appear in The Force Unleashed, too.)


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The only one who can be a Star Wars tard is the one who believes in ignorance of the cold harsh truth
> 
> A.K.A. The one trying to slam the truth teller
> 
> In other words you



There is no dam truth and thats what makes you a tard. Ever hear of an opinion?


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 16, 2008)

Changed my set to Star Wars.


----------



## Koi (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll probably do the same after the Games end. 

God, Maul was a badass.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> There is no dam truth and thats what makes you a tard. Ever hear of an opinion?



You can't even use the term tard correctly 

There's no helping you son 

In my days kids like you were the laughing stock of the school 

And probz still are but thanks to group therapy that numbers being reduced hopefully you're going there.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> In my days kids like you were the laughing stock of the school



Yep, last year was so long ago.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

Koi said:


> I'll probably do the same after the Games end.
> 
> God, Maul was a badass.



For freaking real 

Killin Qui-Gon

and fucking up Anakin was da shit 




			
				Vonocourt said:
			
		

> Yep, last year was so long ago.





Hey don't talk about me that way you whipper snapper


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey don't talk about me that way you whipper snapper



I'm a year older than you.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You can't even use the term tard correctly
> 
> There's no helping you son
> 
> ...



You need help man. Didn't you learn people have different opinions? Stop being an asshole.

Lol and Negging me for this, just proves your a loser. You need a life guy.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> You need help man. Didn't you learn people have different opinions? Stop being an asshole.
> 
> Lol and Negging me for this, just proves your a loser. You need a life guy.



I only negged you because of the way you used tard 

As for being an asshole  

I just feel the need to do so

Sorry




			
				Vonocourt said:
			
		

> I'm a year older than you.



................

Well even if you are my senior I,ve seen things you haven't.  

What have you seen?


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I only negged you because of the way you used tard
> 
> As for being an asshole
> 
> ...




Well what ever, put it past us now.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Well even if you are my senior I,ve seen things you haven't.
> 
> What have you seen?



Lifetime original movies.


----------



## Ceveti (Aug 17, 2008)

No Aayla Secura you say? oh well. Mayhaps there be some glimpses of Barriss Offee?

I'll probably end up seeing this tomorrow. I hope there are some badass scenes in it like there were in the cartoon; you know, stuff like Anaikin force crushing some poor soul with his stub arm. 



Koi said:


> God, Maul was a badass.


Only good ones die young.


----------



## Hana (Aug 17, 2008)

Koi said:


> Anyway, I thought this movie was a lot of fun.  If you can go into it accepting it as a kids' flick you'll be fine.




My thoughts exactly.  

It was a pretty straightforward film; no twists or major plot developments. The fights were great. Asoka didn't annoy me which was a pleasant surprise. I kinda wish she had had a role in one of the major films. 

Zero was rainbowliciously hilarious imo. 

Overall I liked it and it was what I expected; decent. The only thing I hated were all those damn kids in the theater.


----------



## Bender (Aug 17, 2008)

Hana said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> It was a pretty straightforward film; no twists or major plot developments. The fights were great. Asoka didn't annoy me which was a pleasant surprise. I kinda wish she had had a role in one of the major films.
> 
> ...



Wow...

Someone who agrees with Kaze?  ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Ugh, Lifetime original movies......

at least Vonocort has probably never seen "Great White" with Vic Morrow.

Anyway, to be honest, I hate how the animations look in this movie. I'm fine with animations in general, from anime to even the old-school Disney stuff, but I hate this type. Nevertheless, at the absolute worst, I don't think it will be worse than the Star Wars Holiday Special........

But hell, I've yet to see anything worse than that.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Ugh, Lifetime original movies......
> 
> at least Vonocort has probably never seen "Great White" with Vic Morrow.



You watch bad horror movies, I watch bad drama.

But yeah, the character models look like something from a line of action figures...I wonder why?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Bad horror movies....or bad drama, which one is worse?

You know what? I think it would be absolute hell to watch bad drama so I guess you win......this time.


----------



## Koi (Aug 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Ugh, Lifetime original movies......
> 
> at least Vonocort has probably never seen "Great White" with Vic Morrow.
> 
> ...





Vonocourt said:


> You watch bad horror movies, I watch bad drama.
> 
> But yeah, the character models look like something from a line of action figures...I wonder why?



They're stylized to resemble the 2-D Clone Wars series that was on CN a few years ago.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2008)

Koi said:


> They're stylized to resemble the 2-D Clone Wars series that was on CN a few years ago.



They're ugly as fuck in 3d.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

They sucked in 2D, and they suck in 3D.

The animations look better here than they were in the cartoon in the Holiday Special....but have I mentioned I've yet to see anything worse than the Holiday Special?

lol, Lucas should have just made a deal with Pixar or something.....I don't mind the fact that this is supposed to be a kids movie. As much as people like to say otherwise, they really are meant for younger audiences.

During the original trilogy, the censors were more relaxed in terms of what was aloud. The prequels just went off of that. The only Star Wars movie that wasn't a kids film was "Revenge of the Sith"


----------



## Bender (Aug 17, 2008)

Glad to see that there are other people who acknowledge the shittieness of this film


----------



## Koi (Aug 17, 2008)

Dude, if you're gonna troll, just get out of the thread.  Seriously.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

whose being a troll?


----------



## Koi (Aug 17, 2008)

Not you.  Blaze.  He didn't even see the movie.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 17, 2008)

I laugh at this at the fact that someone doesn't know what trolling is. 


But really the movie was shitty.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 17, 2008)

_I enjoyed it, the battle droid interactions made me lol._


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2008)

Kameil said:


> I laugh at this at the fact that someone doesn't know what trolling is.
> 
> 
> But really the movie was shitty.



Trolling is when someone comes around a thread and keeps saying the same thing even though everyone knows his opinion and is a negative tone towards whatever is being discussed. 

Blaze is trolling, and he knows it and loves it


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 17, 2008)

I want to go see it soon.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Aug 17, 2008)

For me it was a good movie. I think the reason people hate it and the prequels so much it that they know what happens so it's hard watching a character fight when you know they'll die. I think my favorite parts were the scenes with Asajj and the Anakin/Asoka interactions.


----------



## Ceveti (Aug 17, 2008)

I just came back from seeing and thought it was awesome. It had good action (I have a renewed respect for clone troopers), good laughs (Droids were lulz) the only thing that truly turned me off was that narrator's voice in the beginning.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 17, 2008)

This looks like a pile of steaming horse shit, I'm sure hardcore SW dweebs like TWF will lap it up though.


----------



## Bender (Aug 17, 2008)

Koi said:


> Not you.  Blaze.  He didn't even see the movie.



And you know this how?


----------



## Koi (Aug 17, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> And you know this how?


First page of the thread.


Blaze of Glory said:


> I know...
> 
> I am so glad I didn't see this movie because I'd probaly throw something at the screen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2008)

^

I said I didn't *GO* see it as in go to the movie theaters. I'm able to watch it in my home too by the way thanks to a recent new invention called the internet.

Ever heard of it?


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 18, 2008)

If you watch every movie through a crappy shaky cam bootleg of course you won't like it. It defeats the whole purpose if you don't watch it on a big screen.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> I said I didn't *GO* see it as in go to the movie theaters. I'm able to watch it in my home too by the way thanks to a recent new invention called the internet.
> 
> Ever heard of it?



Don't lie, you didn't see it. You hate it to much. That would be like me going to see step brothers. I hate those fucking actors and wouldn't see it if I was paid.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 18, 2008)

KazeYama said:


> If you watch every movie through a crappy shaky cam bootleg of course you won't like it. It defeats the whole purpose if you don't watch it on a big screen.



Not true, I have been able to appreciate lots of movies like that.

I really wonder how the TV series is gonna go.


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2008)

^

It's going to be god awful 

Also seeing it at the big screen isn't going to change my oppinion on the movie 

I saw Speed Racer on bootleg and saw it at the movie

I all I hated the living the shit out of it


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 18, 2008)

We should just clear out these folks, grab the writers of Knights of the Old Republic and the cartoon Clone Wars, and make them produce new canon for the universe.


----------



## Xion (Aug 18, 2008)

If you thought the second three were bad, this will redefine the term.

Haven't seen it yet, but that is basically what all the reviews are saying. Should have made another three movies.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 18, 2008)

No more Star Wars, Please! They should have stayed with the first three.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 18, 2008)

That's what I think.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 18, 2008)

KOTOR movie plz.


----------



## Koi (Aug 18, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> I said I didn't *GO* see it as in go to the movie theaters. I'm able to watch it in my home too by the way thanks to a recent new invention called the internet.
> 
> Ever heard of it?



Oh wow, shit, bootlegs.  Glad I didn't think of that!   (Nobody look at me, I'm a moron! *goes and cries in a corner*) Either way dude, watching this in the theater is half the experience.  Especially during the opening battle.


Hey, by the way-- ever heard of being so insecure that you have to make (often tl;dr) posts in the most condescending tone possible to try and validate your opinion as The Only Right One to try and feel better about yourself? 



Edit-- I keep forgetting to bring this up, but did anyone else notice the  they showed briefly?   That was kinda bittersweet.


----------



## Oda Oda no Mi (Aug 19, 2008)

The more movies George Lucas puts out or gets input in, the more convinced I am that he either pulled a D&D by killing another director and taking his stuff (scripts) or he started going nuts after Raiders of the Lost Ark and thought Ewoks and Howard the Duck were cool.


----------



## Waspinator (Aug 20, 2008)

Waspinator is watching Star Wars Clone Wars as typing occurs. Waspinator is enjoying it.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Aug 20, 2008)

lucas should be shot in the face


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 20, 2008)

From Gennedy's Clone Wars...

"They will need 100, no, 200 jedi to storm this fortress!"

"Sir, someone's coming."

"Jedi?"

"I believe so."

"How many? A thousand?"

"Two"


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 20, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> KOTOR movie plz.


Seconded.

I want to see whiny Carth. Oh and I hope they use the same voice actors, if they ever make a KotoR, animated, film.



Bolt Crank said:


> From Gennedy's Clone Wars...
> 
> "They will need 100, no, 200 jedi to storm this fortress!"
> 
> ...


Badass.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 20, 2008)

I saw the movie,It wasn't good but it's better than Attack of the Clones


----------



## Trolli (Aug 21, 2008)

i want to see it


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 22, 2008)

I wanna see it


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 1, 2008)

Im going to watch this today

Is it really as dissapointing as Im hearing it is??


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 1, 2008)

It's as brilliant as Episode II.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Sep 7, 2008)

I saw this yesterday. Its not as bad as some people make it out to be, although its very obvious its themed towards kids. As long as you can tolerate the obvious slant, the movie by itself is fairly entertaining.


----------



## Waspinator (Sep 7, 2008)

Waspinator hated Ziro the Hutt. Ziro should have just spoken Huttese. Damn Lucas for interjecting and adding that horrible voice.

But Jabba was amazing, and so was Curvy Hilt's actor reprising his amazing voice.


----------



## Nejifangirl (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't follow the franchise but I went to see this without any expectations. It wasn't that bad, quite good..a lot of action & I get to know more about this epic franchise that is star wars. Ok, my fav is Anakin/Darth Vader. Hopefully they make another star wars movie (with better animation)


----------



## Darth Judicar (Sep 7, 2008)

I just watched it and I honestly liked it. I think people need to understand this film was simply intended to be an hour and half pilot for the cartoon coming out next month. It was never meant to be some huge cash-in like some are saying. Lucas is loaded the way it is, I doubt he went into this expecting some epic payoff. If you do acknowledge the movie simply as the pilot like it's supposed to be and not a standalone film, it's actually decent.

I was pretty leery of the plot but it wasn't bad at all. Yes, it was still pretty simple and kinda dull compared to other great SW stories but it wasn't horrible. Characters and their VAs were great, it was awesome to hear Samuel L. and Christopher Lee reprising their respective characters again. I was very skeptical of Anakin having a padawan for continuity reasons but I really liked Ahsoka and can't wait to watch her in the show. I can only hope both return in the cartoon. (I think Jackson is) All the animation and action was top-notch, I have no complaints as everything was awesome. The battles are very alive and keeps you interested, regardless of whether it's a space battle or a lightsaber duel.

Overall, it's worth seeing if you're a SW fan; if not, you'd  probably not enjoy that much. My only complaints:

- Jabba's uncle. Dear God, what a horrible, annoying character. I don't care what anyone says, I'll take Jar Jar over this guy any day. He definitely takes Jar Jar's place as the most annoying SW character ever.

- Battle Droids. Ok, I admit I smiled at some of their lines but really, there's no excuse why they should be that lifelike. Obviously they were meant to be the comical relief since it's suited for kids but I'm a nerd ranting so...

- Anakin and Ahsoka's bickering about mission priorities. It seemed like every other minute one was insisting the Hutt's care took priority and then the other would say the same thing. Make up your minds!


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Sep 8, 2008)

What I don't get is Ziro/Zero? is Jabba's Uncle but he sounds like a woman...?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Sep 8, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> What I don't get is Ziro/Zero? is Jabba's Uncle but he sounds like a woman...?


Hutts are genderless. It's more like they exhibit male or female personalities, at least, I believe that's what the original "Essential Guide to Alien Species" said. (Yes, SW nerd here) And before it's asked, they produce asexually. Yep, this knowledge can get anyone far in life.


----------



## Koi (Sep 8, 2008)

But.. wasn't Jabba lusting after that Twi'lek girl?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Sep 9, 2008)

Koi said:


> But.. wasn't Jabba lusting after that Twi'lek girl?


Again, they are genderless but usually have a more defined personality, either male or female. I think Hutts just prefer Twi'lek dance girls.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 11, 2008)

_Huh....didn't know that 'bout Hutts and all. Interesting stuff._


----------



## Koi (Sep 11, 2008)

Darth Judicar said:


> Again, they are genderless but usually have a more defined personality, either male or female. I think Hutts just prefer Twi'lek dance girls.


Ah, okay.  Heh.  I would too, haha. ;D


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 11, 2008)

I just did a wiki search and found this.



EU at its finest I presume?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 12, 2008)

I heard this movie was ass.
Is that true is it the critics overreacting again?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Sep 13, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I just did a wiki search and found this.
> 
> 
> 
> EU at its finest I presume?


I...do not know if that's actually a drawing based on something in the EU or just a fanart. I only remember one thing about a Hutt and a Force user in a fight and that was when Darth Maul stormed this Hutt gangster's place and killed him. 



Shippingr4losers said:


> I heard this movie was ass.
> Is that true is it the critics overreacting again?


Overreacting. It was by no means the greatest film or SW story in the world but it's nothing like the critics are making it out to be.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 13, 2008)

After seeing this movie, is the animated series worth checking out?


----------



## Koi (Sep 13, 2008)

No idea.  It starts in October.  I know I'm gonna give it a shot, though.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 13, 2008)

I would also give the show a chance since it's has a PG-V rating


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, I'm sure there was another thread around here, but this was the most appropiate one that the search function could find.

Anyway, tonight's the night the second season starts.  This season's emphasis seems to be on another iconic figure within the Star Wars universe, the Bounty Hunter.  At the end of season one we were introduced to Cade Bane and his entourage, a mixed group of assasin driods and bounty hunters like himself, and it seems as though they will be the recurring villians for this season.  Expect lots of tricks and traps for our protagonists!


----------



## Nakor (Oct 2, 2009)

what time does the episode start tonight? 9pm?


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 2, 2009)

When is the first season coming out on DVD?  I'm tired of these four-episode ripoffs.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2009)

Nakor said:


> what time does the episode start tonight? 9pm?



8 PM Eastern, so it's airing right now.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2009)

How the hell does this gay poor piece of shit fit anywhere in the Star Wars universe much less the time during the movies? 

At the end old Clone Wars series  it immediately heads into the third movie Revenge of the Sith


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 2, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> How the hell does this gay poor piece of shit fit anywhere in the Star Wars universe much less the time during the movies?



There are big time skips int he SW timeline .


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> There are big time skips int he SW timeline .



Pay attention to the time genius at the end of  the old Star Wars series Anakin and Obi-Wan immediately head after Palpatine and we go into the third movie.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow you bumped my super old thread. I was just gonna make a new one for season 2. 

I loved the premier. The animation and tone was alot better than season 1. The brief comedic moments that were thrown in made me laugh instead of cringe and the action was awesome. 

I still don't understand how people can't like this show. Even for anyone that hated the movie or season 1 I would give season 2 another chance they are taking the series in a whole new direction. 

After these 2 episodes I actually started to like Ahsoka when I pretty much hated her all of last season. If it manages to do that then I'm impressed enough to stick with it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 2, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Pay attention to the time genius at the end of  the old Star Wars series Anakin and Obi-Wan immediately head after Palpatine and we go into the third movie.



And there's six years inbetween episode 2 and 3, and besides it's not like there aren't continuity errors anyways. Especially if you want to factor in the novels.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 2, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Pay attention to the time genius at the end of  the old Star Wars series Anakin and Obi-Wan immediately head after Palpatine and we go into the third movie.



You mean the one from 2003 that only covered some of the events?

There's a 4(?) year gap in between Attack of The Clones and Revenge of The Sith. There's plenty of story to tell.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> There's a 4(?) year gap in between Attack of The Clones and Revenge of The Sith. There's plenty of story to tell.



That was the 4 year gap.....  

That series took place after it


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 2, 2009)

The new series retconned the timeframe in which Anakin became a Jedi Knight which allows for alot more storytelling.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 2, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> The new series retconned the timeframe in which Anakin became a Jedi Knight which allows for alot more storytelling.



So does this mean Jedi Trial got retconned. please say yes.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> The new series retconned the timeframe in which Anakin became a Jedi Knight which allows for alot more storytelling.



So what they're basically nearly scrapping every inch of details from the old series? FAIL


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know. All I know is for the Genndy series he was knighted towards the very end of the war whereas now he a knight basically from the beginning. I imagine the circumstances involving how he got his knighthood are still canon just that the timeframe got shifted.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 2, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Wow you bumped my super old thread. I was just gonna make a new one for season 2.
> 
> I loved the premier. The animation and tone was alot better than season 1. The brief comedic moments that were thrown in made me laugh instead of cringe and the action was awesome.
> *
> ...



I understand where you're coming from.  

It's must be a difficult road to walk.  On one hand Lucas seems to always want to please an audience of both older and younger fans.  IMO he seems to cater to the younger side of the equation.  So not only do the producers have to tone down the violence quite a bit, but they have to reveal the plot in a way that the younger audience can appreciate as well.  I guess this is the closest that you're going to get to pleasing as many as possible.  

I really wish they would have taken their time with this and lavished both the plot and animation with greater detail.  Certainly it would have cost more - but he's got the money to spend.  I guess what I'm trying to say is that I've always been under the impression that Lucas could have really hit a home run by making a long running series.  He's decided to create something episodic - great!  Now dump everything you have into it.  Animation is big and attracting many adults as well - make it special.  He's got great artists at his disposal, both visual artists and story writers.  Give them some liberty and let them breathe a bit.  They're very, very talented people: he could have exploited that to a greater degree IMO.  

Good...but not great.  I'm still watching though.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 3, 2009)

Cad delievered imo.  Lots of tricks, while oddly enough lacking in subtlely.  If things weren't going his way, he'd usually blow something up.  Whenever he did something aggressive, most of the time it was a distraction.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Oct 11, 2009)

I like how we get see the Bounty Hunters now, Cad Bane is very good at being bad. I want to see what he will do.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2009)

the clone wars are okay but they should have made a tv series of star wars between episode 3 and 4. darth vader hunting down the Jedi.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 11, 2009)

NAM said:


> the clone wars are okay but they should have made a tv series of star wars between episode 3 and 4. darth vader hunting down the Jedi.



naw...the series should have been in the time of the Old Republic, long before the movies *or* the era after episode 6.

by doing a clone wars series you basically limit the way your characters can grow and how the world can evolve since we already know whats gonna happen in a few years time to all these people.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2009)

ya that will be interesting. like the old republic games. after episode 6 is also interesting if they follow the star war novels. like when han's and leela's son becomes a sith.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 11, 2009)

Rewatched the last few episodes.  Anakin could have plugged Bane so many times it wasn't funny.  They need better writing and sequences.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 12, 2009)

Corran said:


> If you find one, let me know and vice versa.



This worked.  To be honest, I think there were still some synching issues, but they were much less of a bother and remained consistent throughout the entire episode.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 17, 2009)

This episode surprised me.  I don't particular like Padme's character or the relationship she has with Anakin, or rather I liked how their relationship was portrayed in this episode.  If you ask me, the ones who were the most unscrupulous were Padme and Anakin.  At this point, it's hard to imagine why one would be particularly loyal to the Republic.

If you think about it, this is probably the first time in a thousand years that anyone had to choose sides on a galactic level.  If your home planet is closer to Confederate space or if you don't even have a home planet, why would you treat the Republic any differently from the Confederates, unless you liked one political system more than the other?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 18, 2009)

^ Republic or Separatist, its all grandpa Palpatine in the end


----------



## Corran (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm bumping the thread because this show needs talking about. 

Season 2 has been really great so far and the style and look of the show keeps getting better.
Most recent ep we had a little glimpse of darkside Anakin and I hope we keep getting more.

The thing that surpises me about clone wars is that it isn't as kiddy as I thought it would be.
I got the first season blu-ray and its pretty awesome too


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 7, 2009)

I've seen a few episodes recently.  I complained earlier that the violence had been toned down...and then I say Landing at Point Rain.  Ki-Adi-Mundi was hacking through Geonosians with his sabre - who were already set ablaze by troopers with flame throwers.  

It was pretty intense for this show.


----------



## Corran (Aug 19, 2010)

Found the proper thread this time 

Brand new 3 minute trailer for season 3.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2010)

Damn that looks badass


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 19, 2010)

Been wondering when it was going to be along.


----------

